# Mountain Drive Dio WIP



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I spend the majority of my time on the diecast boards, but I find myself coming over to the modeling area more and more... 

I thought I would share a diorama I'm working on with you all. It started out as a hotwheels multi-car display from the Jay Leno set. I used modeling clay to mold the terrain, and then spray paint for the sand, road and sky background. I'm planning on doing a forest, grass field with deer, the road with the Cobra and maybe another car that I wouldn't mind maybe going the other way (just has to be a 1/87 Ford). 









I forgot to take a pic of the base with clay before paint :freak:

























This is my first hard core attempt at a diorama. I've built a couple other small time ones with this one being my first. 









I will update pics as I progress... thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks nice, can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

You can still see some of the elmer's glue I used in the pics as it hasn't finished drying... 

























And all done! I just have a Crown Vic that I hope to put on there going the other way, but all that's going to take is 30 seconds and some glue... and the car of course lol! 









Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great looking little dio - You did a very nice job on the groundwork, it looks quite natural. Thanks for sharing!


----------

